# RT2501USB tcpdump

## haven

After the wireless fell over on one of my boxes this morning I'm seeing the following on a tcpdump of the interface:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 13:37:10.042230 00:04:23:ac:68:d1 (oui Unknown) Unknown SSAP 0xe6 > 00:1f:3c:52:65:c3 (oui Unknown) Unknown DSAP 0xa0 Information, send seq 0, rcv seq 16, Flags [Response], length 292
> 
> 13:37:10.046228 00:04:23:ac:68:d1 (oui Unknown) Unknown SSAP 0xe6 > 00:1f:3c:52:65:c3 (oui Unknown) Unknown DSAP 0xa0 Information, send seq 0, rcv seq 16, Flags [Response], length 292
> ...

 

Can anyone decode what this might actually mean as I've no idea what SSAP or DSAP are ?

The last log error I got in /var/log/messages before it failed:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 21 08:21:47 nostromo kernel: [148852.704096] phy1 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_tx_dma: Warning - TX queue 0 DMA timed out, invoke forced forced reset
> 
> Nov 21 08:27:37 nostromo kernel: [153366.704042] phy1 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_tx_dma: Warning - TX queue 0 DMA timed out, invoke forced forced reset
> 
> Nov 21 08:27:47 nostromo kernel: [153716.704030] phy1 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_tx_dma: Warning - TX queue 2 DMA timed out, invoke forced forced reset
> ...

 

I'm wondering if its a hardware issue as I can longer ping anything on the interface even though its up and allocated an ip.

Any thoughts/help appreciated.

----------

